# Blackwater River WMA Whitetail



## Helicoop (Jan 13, 2019)

I'm hoping someone here can help me out with the WMA.

This is my fourth year hunting the WMA, recently moved to this area from the NW U.S. and I'm having a hard time finding game on the WMA. I think ive done everything correctly (scouted natural cover, food/water sources and trails during the summer, set up stands and determined non-invasive paths to the stands in mid October, verified trail activity with cams/tracks/droppings, etc..) but I just cannot figure out these whitetail patterns.

I'm keeping my scent under control, and playing the wind correctly. I'm by myself so I'm not making any noise, and I'm in a stand ready to go by 6am every other weekend, and I'll usually stay seated until visibility is non-existent.

I guess my question is how exactly do Whitetails differ from Mulees? Ive used these same tactics in the NW and have harvested tons of deer on public land. There are a ton of people hunting this area (most of which have no clue what they're doing and seem to focus more on drinking beer than hunting), even during bow season, but the two spots ive found are for the most part secluded, and it doesnt seem like my area is getting a lot of pressure from other hunters.

With the rut coming, my frustrations are mounting. If I don't see anything by the end of next weekend, I think I'm going to start harvesting squirrels, lol. Four years of hunting every other weekend, and having nothing in the freezer to show for it is discouraging to say the least! If venison withdrawals are a thing, I definitely have it haha! Any tips you can share would be greatly appreciated. Best of luck to you this season, and be safe!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Find another area. Public land deer hunting in the South is nothing like the rest of the Country, lol. No to mention we probably have more hunters than anywhere in the world.

Try another area, creek bottoms and thick areas are good spots to start. Dont get discouraged, just keep learning


----------



## Helicoop (Jan 13, 2019)

Yeah I'm starting to realize that, lol. The real hunters in this area are harvesting from food plots. I'm doing it all wrong! I need to buy me some land!

Thanks for the tip Jaster! I think I'll get 3 stands set up next year, and focus on the lows when I scout. Much appreciated.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Helicoop said:


> Yeah I'm starting to realize that, lol. The real hunters in this area are harvesting from food plots. I'm doing it all wrong! I need to buy me some land!
> 
> Thanks for the tip Jaster! I think I'll get 3 stands set up next year, and focus on the lows when I scout. Much appreciated.


I wouldn't say the real hunters are killing on food plots. Anybody can kill on a food plot or corn feeder. Lots of your plot hunters couldn't find a deer turd on public land. You gotta keep moving until you find the deer. Keep a log book of different spots and different wind to hunt them. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Helicoop said:


> Yeah I'm starting to realize that, lol. The real hunters in this area are harvesting from food plots. I'm doing it all wrong! I need to buy me some land!
> 
> Thanks for the tip Jaster! I think I'll get 3 stands set up next year, and focus on the lows when I scout. Much appreciated.


Real hunters....... food plots....... bish please......


----------



## Helicoop (Jan 13, 2019)

delta dooler said:


> Real hunters....... food plots....... bish please......


Lmao!!! It's almost like raising and then shooting cattle! 

But I'm just jealous, lol. Like I said, 4 freaking years!!!! Grrrrr


----------



## Helicoop (Jan 13, 2019)

lettheairout said:


> I wouldn't say the real hunters are killing on food plots. Anybody can kill on a food plot or corn feeder. Lots of your plot hunters couldn't find a deer turd on public land. You gotta keep moving until you find the deer. Keep a log book of different spots and different wind to hunt them.


Actually I should post the areas ive hunted over the last few years. Its all plotted on google earth. I even have the route to the stands put in there. When I pull my stands and cameras I'll post the google earth images, and hopefully you guys can help me find a pattern of where I'm going wrong.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Helicoop said:


> Lmao!!! It's almost like raising and then shooting cattle!
> 
> But I'm just jealous, lol. Like I said, 4 freaking years!!!! Grrrrr


I hear ya, I think after 4years, I’d just buy a side of beef and take up golfing....


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

What type of area are you hunting? Wide open or thick? Are you seeing any sign? Tracks crap hookings scrapes etc. open areas might be ok in the rut but the rest of the year that ain’t gonna be where the bucks are. If you can see far enough that you can’t kill it with a single barrel 20 gauge and some 00s then you prob won’t be seeing many good bucks. Find the sign in the thick and hunt tight. The bucks will be there.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Helicoop said:


> Lmao!!! It's almost like raising and then shooting cattle!
> 
> But I'm just jealous, lol. Like I said, 4 freaking years!!!! Grrrrr


 
Just drive your car real fast North on 97 towards Atmore at dusk, or after dark. You won't even need a gun, but you may need your insurance agent. Wife and I rode the Spyder up there a week or so ago, counted 4 deer hit on the road....


----------



## Helicoop (Jan 13, 2019)

jvalhenson said:


> What type of area are you hunting? Wide open or thick? Are you seeing any sign? Tracks crap hookings scrapes etc. open areas might be ok in the rut but the rest of the year that ain’t gonna be where the bucks are. If you can see far enough that you can’t kill it with a single barrel 20 gauge and some 00s then you prob won’t be seeing many good bucks. Find the sign in the thick and hunt tight. The bucks will be there.


So last year I was set up alongside a somewhat wide intersecting game trail in some really thick stuff. There was a lot of evidence that deer were bedding within 100 yards the season before. The stand was about 20 yards from the trail intersection, and directly between 2 water sources, and two high quality natural food environments. Tons of tracks, poop, and later in the season I started noticing antler shears on some trees surrounding the intersection. Cam showed 2 different nocturnal bucks using the trail mid-season, and then 2 completely different bucks in early Feb. One of which looked very mature, and was walking the path at 5pm almost every day for a week. I hunted both a North and South wind. Yet, they never crossed my path between sunrise and sunset. I know they aren't smelling me, hearing me or seeing me. Maybe its just bad luck.


----------



## Helicoop (Jan 13, 2019)

Realtor said:


> Just drive your car real fast North on 97 towards Atmore at dusk, or after dark. You won't even need a gun, but you may need your insurance agent. Wife and I rode the Spyder up there a week or so ago, counted 4 deer hit on the road....


Hahaha! You're giving a desperate man some really bad ideas!


----------



## Helicoop (Jan 13, 2019)

delta dooler said:


> I hear ya, I think after 4years, I’d just buy a side of beef and take up golfing....


With my luck I'd probably see a 200# 10 point on the first fairway. That would really piss me off! Lol


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Helicoop said:


> So last year I was set up alongside a somewhat wide intersecting game trail in some really thick stuff. There was a lot of evidence that deer were bedding within 100 yards the season before. The stand was about 20 yards from the trail intersection, and directly between 2 water sources, and two high quality natural food environments. Tons of tracks, poop, and later in the season I started noticing antler shears on some trees surrounding the intersection. Cam showed 2 different nocturnal bucks using the trail mid-season, and then 2 completely different bucks in early Feb. One of which looked very mature, and was walking the path at 5pm almost every day for a week. I hunted both a North and South wind. Yet, they never crossed my path between sunrise and sunset. I know they aren't smelling me, hearing me or seeing me. Maybe its just bad luck.


So, you gonna post the pics of these bucks? Maybe your looking at giant squirrels. We can help you if you show us your "bucks" 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Helicoop (Jan 13, 2019)

You can see where the game trails intersect. One goes top to bottom to the left of the cam. The other goes off to the right. My stand was set up behind the cam to the right so I could see down both trails. Theres a small oak and a creek bed to the left, and planted pines to the right. The big one came out at about 5pm for a few days in a row.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Helicoop said:


> Hahaha! You're giving a desperate man some really bad ideas!



If you get a fresh "hit and run" (may not even be from your car..." Get it processed in quick fashion… There meat in the freezer.... Road Kill...


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Helicoop said:


> You can see where the game trails intersect. One goes top to bottom to the left of the cam. The other goes off to the right. My stand was set up behind the cam to the right so I could see down both trails. Theres a small oak and a creek bed to the left, and planted pines to the right. The big one came out at about 5pm for a few days in a row.


You’re “in the deer” I’d say, how many days a season do you hunt? This is public land hunting, big difference than sitting some private stuff. Ya got to put the time in if you expect to score.


----------



## Helicoop (Jan 13, 2019)

Realtor said:


> If you get a fresh "hit and run" (may not even be from your car..." Get it processed in quick fashion… There meat in the freezer.... Road Kill...


In all seriousness, I'm definitely not above eating fresh roadkill whitetail. I think I'll leave the gambrel under the seat just in case!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I miss public land hunting, as soon as my boys are old/mature enough to handle their lease them selves, I will be back put there chasing them. Hunting plots has its perks, but its just us lazy fellas way of killing em. Anybody can sow seeds and sit in a box and wait. The " real hunters " are those of you who put in that time and dedication to finding them in their own back yard!


----------



## Helicoop (Jan 13, 2019)

delta dooler said:


> You’re “in the deer” I’d say, how many days a season do you hunt?  This is public land hunting, big difference than sitting some private stuff. Ya got to put the time in if you expect to score.


I think you're right. I'm maybe out in the stand for 6 days during bow season, and about 2 days or so during gun season. But shoot, thats still a full week of hunting


----------



## Helicoop (Jan 13, 2019)

jaster said:


> I miss public land hunting, as soon as my boys are old/mature enough to handle their lease them selves, I will be back put there chasing them. Hunting plots has its perks, but its just us lazy fellas way of killing em. Anybody can sow seeds and sit in a box and wait. The " real hunters " are those of you who put in that time and dedication to finding them in their own back yard!


After 10 years of bowhunting in the NW, and now 4 years of nada here in FL I think I'm ready to be lazy, lol. Bowhunting in and of itself requires a tremendous amount of prep work, and dedication. Then a lack of success on top of it makes me want to find the nearest feeder lol.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Helicoop said:


> I think you're right. I'm maybe out in the stand for 6 days during bow season, and about 2 days or so during gun season. But shoot, thats still a full week of hunting


Lol, I see what’s going on now, your expectations are WAY too high, ya not putting the time in. There are spells I go through where I may not see a legal deer to kill in a dozen trips or better. We just don’t have the quality of hunting on the coast like they do up north. 

I’ve made 74 trips to the woods to hunt season, average is 10 trips per kill..... kinda sucks when you look at it like that.


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

Well your definitely dedicated if you put in 4 years and hadn't seen anything. I've only seen 2 does this season so far and I was getting super frustrated . Sat this morning and did not see anything. I'm sure if I could put more time in I'd do better but it's tough with a wife and 2 little kids


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

delta dooler said:


> Helicoop said:
> 
> 
> > I think you're right. I'm maybe out in the stand for 6 days during bow season, and about 2 days or so during gun season. But shoot, thats still a full week of hunting
> ...


well that puts it in perspective


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Forget that NW stuff. Hunting here is totally different than anywhere else. If you can learn to kill deer in the south , you can go and kill them anywhere. Same with turkeys. We have longer seasons, more hunters and thicker woods. Our deer are born looking up. Stick with it and learn. 6 or 7 days does not make a season. Forget that harvest crap too. We kill deer around here.


----------



## Helicoop (Jan 13, 2019)

delta dooler said:


> Lol, I see what’s going on now, your expectations are WAY too high, ya not putting the time in. There are spells I go through where I may not see a legal deer to kill in a dozen trips or better. We just don’t have the quality of hunting on the coast like they do up north.
> 
> I’ve made 74 trips to the woods to hunt season, average is 10 trips per kill..... kinda sucks when you look at it like that.


10-4 haha. I'm definitely not expecting to get a shot every trip, but maybe at least one opportunity per year. Or 1 opportunity in 4 years at this point lol. I'm starting to think the game is a little more scarce and more pressured out here for sure. I just thought I might be doing something wrong, or missed some crucial whitetail fact along the line. Glad to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## Helicoop (Jan 13, 2019)

hyco said:


> Forget that NW stuff. Hunting here is totally different than anywhere else. If you can learn to kill deer in the south , you can go and kill them anywhere. Same with turkeys. We have longer seasons, more hunters and thicker woods. Our deer are born looking up. Stick with it and learn. 6 or 7 days does not make a season. Forget that harvest crap too. We kill deer around here.


I was kind of getting the idea that deer were a nuissance out here. I know a guy who hunts his feeder, and will only take the hams and backstraps. Leaves the rest of the carcass rot. He ain't killing those deer for meat lol. Me, I'm taking ribs/heart/liver/tongue/picking the spine clean etc... I'm even taking that fat lining around the stomach sometimes. Tastes gooood wrapped around a burger. So when I say "harvest" I mean harvest in every sense lol. But don't get me wrong, everything leading up to and including the shot is the best part 😉


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Yea 6 days a year on public ground you ain’t hunting. I sat 9 days daylight to dark before I finally killed a big 9 point this year. Sure it can happen in just a hunt or 2 but on public ground it’s just not likely. Best friend loves to kill deer but doesn’t really like to hunt. He comes with me for 3-5 days a year and gets all frustrated bc he doesn’t kill any when I’ve jilled several. He just won’t accept that it’s bc I hunted 30 days to his 3. You are hunting some of the most heavily pressured highly educated animals on the planet. When you kill a big whitetail buck on public in the south you have killed the ultimate survival machine. Private land hunters and even public land hunters in other places have no clue what it takes to consistently kill big bucks on public land in the south. There is always an argument about that but I have done both and I can tell you without any doubt a 15” wide 8 point from public land is more impressive than a 170” 12 point giant from anything private.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Helicoop said:


> Lmao!!! It's almost like raising and then shooting cattle!
> 
> But I'm just jealous, lol. Like I said, 4 freaking years!!!! Grrrrr




It's that easy? Wow!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Helicoop...... you need to hunt as much as you can from now til the season ends.... deer activity (Rut) is about to kick off big time .....


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

flounder1156 said:


> Helicoop...... you need to hunt as much as you can from now til the season ends.... deer activity (Rut) is about to kick off big time .....


Listen to this guy. He's killed a few. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Helicoop (Jan 13, 2019)

flounder1156 said:


> Helicoop...... you need to hunt as much as you can from now til the season ends.... deer activity (Rut) is about to kick off big time .....


Yeah, I'm trying to get out there. Havent seen any fresh tracks over the last week, so that ain't a good sign. But I guess I'll sit it out until I get one, the season ends, or someone walks through the game trail.


----------



## Helicoop (Jan 13, 2019)

nastukey said:


> Helicoop said:
> 
> 
> > Lmao!!! It's almost like raising and then shooting cattle!
> ...


I have no clue, lol. I'm sure its a lot of work planning and prepping the vegetation and surrounding bedding areas, but the act of finding them, and catching them out in the open is definitely easier.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Helicoop said:


> I have no clue, lol. I'm sure its a lot of work planning and prepping the vegetation and surrounding bedding areas, but the act of finding them, and catching them out in the open is definitely easier.



Bucks are bucks...

I hunt 1200 acres with 2 other guys. I'm tagged out - 2 does and a 5.5 y/o buck. They've killed one doe between the two of them. 

I'm not a better hunter than them, but one of my spots is red hot for a good herd of multiple doe groups. So I get my does easily and there are plenty left for the bucks to chase. 

I guess I am saying their stands are 500 yards from mine....same kinda setups with plots and feeders....and the deer just like my areas better. 

Looks like you are on a buck trail. Bucks are largely nocturnal even on the best land. Find a place where you see does regularly, and come the rut, you will kill bucks if you put in the time. 

Or keep sitting that buck trail, and maybe you will catch him returning late one morning, or leaving his sanctuary earlier than usual. I did that one season on Tyndall AFB a few years back. Can't remember how many times I sat on that buck's trail but he was leaving a huge track (no cams allowed) and I wanted him. He slipped up mid-Jan and I dropped him with a slug. It was good to give him a ride home on the tailgate, but I'll never do it again. Most boring deer hunting I've ever done.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, as has been said...you aren’t hunting enough. Also, sit a new area every week. You’ll find them.


----------



## Helicoop (Jan 13, 2019)

jspooney said:


> Yeah, as has been said...you aren’t hunting enough. Also, sit a new area every week. You’ll find them.


Maybe during gun season I could move around a little more, but moving the stand every week during bow season seems like it would spook the trails. Ive only ever hunted from a stand. Is there another option I havent considered? Turkey blind and a trail chair?


----------



## Helicoop (Jan 13, 2019)

bcbz71 said:


> Bucks are bucks...
> 
> I hunt 1200 acres with 2 other guys. I'm tagged out - 2 does and a 5.5 y/o buck. They've killed one doe between the two of them.
> 
> ...


THIS!!! But... The payoff is worth it for the right buck.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Helicoop said:


> Maybe during gun season I could move around a little more, but moving the stand every week during bow season seems like it would spook the trails. Ive only ever hunted from a stand. Is there another option I havent considered? Turkey blind and a trail chair?


What kind of stand are you using? Most people use a climber or a hang on with climbing sticks . Not many public hunters leave stands in the woods.


----------



## Helicoop (Jan 13, 2019)

jspooney said:


> What kind of stand are you using? Most people use a climber or a hang on with climbing sticks . Not many public hunters leave stands in the woods.


I've been using a 16' ladder stand, and that thing weighs about 60 lbs. Too invasive to be packing through the woods. Makes way too much noise when setting it up. I'll usually get it set up a week before bow season opens, and wont move it until Feb.


----------



## blufire42 (Oct 28, 2015)

Realtor said:


> If you get a fresh "hit and run" (may not even be from your car..." Get it processed in quick fashion… There meat in the freezer.... Road Kill...


Yep...I've done it before with my brother our fist season hunting BW. Deer was still warm, so we piled it up, took it home, cleaned it out and sent it to processor


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Well whitetails and mulies differ a lot in behavior but I will save that for later.

But like Delta said if you don’t spend a lot of time in the woods you won’t see anything. Just like when I go to other states to hunt. Depending on how far I drive and what I am hunting I will spend a minimum of three days hunting to a maximum of whatever amount of leave I have at that time. So like next years elk hunt I will be hunting for roughly 10 days. And this years BW rut hunt I have taken off 11 days to hunt.

First I would stop focusing on the bucks and focus more on the does. The rut is coming and that’s all you need to do is find the does. If you focusing on finding the buck you will go cray. Focus on pinch points in planted pines, creeks, branch heads, leading to creeks, and no name dirt roads. But there is another thing you have to face with that is not in your favor with hunting BW. Is the amount of does we have per buck. Due to this bucks do not have to chase far before finding another hot doe nor do they have as much competition with the next buck.

When it comes to the hunting part get a nice grunt call and don’t be afraid to use it. I use mine about every 15 minutes. When you get in a tree get as high as either your rope or until your view stops being blocked off by the canopy of where you are hunting. For rifle season I generally climb to about 40 feet if it’s not windy. 
Carry some binos with you. It might seem like you won’t need them but that “thick” area that you walked into can look like a 300 yard open area once you get high up in a tree. In Florida we do not have the pleasure to see miles. So the deer that you are trying to see might just be out of eye sight. Heck the other evening I was hunting I looked all around before I stood up to stretch my legs. As soon as I stood up I had two does at 20 yards jump off. I didn't even see them until the ran.

Also do NOT get out of your stand before 10 am in the morning. This is probably the best advice I was ever given.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Get a climber ..I prefer a summit viper....your setup is what is keeping you from seeing
anything imo....bounce around learn your area, find the does and the bucks will show up
soon....it has been slow for everybody until about 5 days ago...now look at BBD posts ....
Climb at least 20-25 ft on the opposite side of where you think the deer will be especially on public land ....good luck


----------



## Helicoop (Jan 13, 2019)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> Well whitetails and mulies differ a lot in behavior but I will save that for later.
> 
> But like Delta said if you don’t spend a lot of time in the woods you won’t see anything. Just like when I go to other states to hunt. Depending on how far I drive and what I am hunting I will spend a minimum of three days hunting to a maximum of whatever amount of leave I have at that time. So like next years elk hunt I will be hunting for roughly 10 days. And this years BW rut hunt I have taken off 11 days to hunt.
> 
> ...


It seems that white tails are a bit harder to get close to. I've been able to get within 10 yards downwind of a mule, but i just don't see that happening with the whitetails. They are too skiddish, and extremely paranoid. They don't seem to give second chances.

Also, why stay in the stand before 10am? What happens at 10am?


----------



## Helicoop (Jan 13, 2019)

fairpoint said:


> Get a climber ..I prefer a summit viper....your setup is what is keeping you from seeing
> anything imo....bounce around learn your area, find the does and the bucks will show up
> soon....it has been slow for everybody until about 5 days ago...now look at BBD posts ....
> Climb at least 20-25 ft on the opposite side of where you think the deer will be especially on public land ....good luck


OK thanks for the advice. 

Is the Viper the one you can attach wheels to and use as a wheelbarrow for your kill?


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Helicoop said:


> It seems that white tails are a bit harder to get close to. I've been able to get within 10 yards downwind of a mule, but i just don't see that happening with the whitetails. They are too skiddish, and extremely paranoid. They don't seem to give second chances.
> 
> Also, why stay in the stand before 10am? What happens at 10am?


It's when just about every other hunter gets down. You will see deer move around here all the time. The majority of bucks I have shot in the morning have been around 9 am-11 am. I have only shot one buck that was before 9 am.

But you also have to realize that the deer down here are pressured from October to March vs like when I lived in Colorado. Out there all you had was a month of archery and muzzle-loader that falls during archery. Early rifle, 1st rifle, 2nd rifle, 3rd rifle, and 4th rifle. So about 5 weeks of hunting outside of the Archery season. So not as much pressure vs down here.

I have been told by a lot of individuals that hunt here and outside of the area. They say if you can successfully kill whitetails here you can kill whitetails in just about any state.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Helicoop said:


> OK thanks for the advice.
> 
> Is the Viper the one you can attach wheels to and use as a wheelbarrow for your kill?


LOL... no. but I'd love to see that!


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Helicoop said:


> It seems that white tails are a bit harder to get close to. I've been able to get within 10 yards downwind of a mule, but i just don't see that happening with the whitetails. They are too skiddish, and extremely paranoid. They don't seem to give second chances.
> 
> *Also, why stay in the stand before 10am? What happens at 10am?*


What time do you typically leave your stand in the morning? Like Brandon, I saw a lot more deer after 9 than i did before 9 - at least during the rut. 

It sounds like you are picking one spot, setting your ladder up and hunting it the entire season. That doesn't give you much flexibility. 

As for scent control. Are you wearing rubber boots? Do you put them on at the house or just before you go in to your stand? If you are wearing your boots anywhere other than the woods, you are bringing scent with you.


----------



## Helicoop (Jan 13, 2019)

K-Bill said:


> LOL... no. but I'd love to see that!


Here ya go, buddy. Lol!


----------



## Helicoop (Jan 13, 2019)

Rickpcfl said:


> What time do you typically leave your stand in the morning? Like Brandon, I saw a lot more deer after 9 than i did before 9 - at least during the rut.
> 
> It sounds like you are picking one spot, setting your ladder up and hunting it the entire season. That doesn't give you much flexibility.
> 
> As for scent control. Are you wearing rubber boots? Do you put them on at the house or just before you go in to your stand? If you are wearing your boots anywhere other than the woods, you are bringing scent with you.


Nah, my scent control is on point and I really use the wind. I'm usually in my stand before 6 am and I'll stay until sunset.

But yes, I'm hunting the same two spots for the duration of the season. Should I be moving around a lot more than that? How often do you guys move around if a spot isn't producing?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Helicoop said:


> Nah, my scent control is on point and I really use the wind. I'm usually in my stand before 6 am and I'll stay until sunset.
> 
> 
> 
> But yes, I'm hunting the same two spots for the duration of the season. Should I be moving around a lot more than that? How often do you guys move around if a spot isn't producing?


Change spots like underware. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Helicoop said:


> Here ya go, buddy. Lol!


well i'll be dipped! haha. that's an aftermarket add-on thing though, right - not something summit sells?


----------



## Helicoop (Jan 13, 2019)

lettheairout said:


> Change spots like underware.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


10-4. I'll try it out. Thanks buddy.


----------



## Helicoop (Jan 13, 2019)

K-Bill said:


> well i'll be dipped! haha. that's an aftermarket add-on thing though, right - not something summit sells?


Lol. I'm not sure. I can't remember if I saw it on the Summit site or in Bass Pro somewhere.


----------



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2015)

Helicoop said:


> Nah, my scent control is on point and I really use the wind. I'm usually in my stand before 6 am and I'll stay until sunset.
> 
> But yes, I'm hunting the same two spots for the duration of the season. Should I be moving around a lot more than that? How often do you guys move around if a spot isn't producing?


I don't know much of anything really but I read and listen to alot of podcasts

Makes me an expert LOL.

Anyway, some hunters that know alot more than me said on the wired to hunt podcast that if the deer made you once or twice in the sme spot theyll avoid that area. I enjoy reading everyone's posts on this topic though and learning alot


----------



## Potsieko (Jun 16, 2017)

K-Bill said:


> well i'll be dipped! haha. that's an aftermarket add-on thing though, right - not something summit sells?


Made by a company called Sherpa - I found them on Amazon. Looks like I may get one, since I was in the market for a cart, anyways.


----------



## Helicoop (Jan 13, 2019)

sabanist said:


> I don't know much of anything really but I read and listen to alot of podcasts
> 
> Makes me an expert LOL.
> 
> Anyway, some hunters that know alot more than me said on the wired to hunt podcast that if the deer made you once or twice in the sme spot theyll avoid that area. I enjoy reading everyone's posts on this topic though and learning alot


Its very possible. Both spots are near a bedding area, so I may have been busted and don't even know it.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Potsieko said:


> Made by a company called Sherpa - I found them on Amazon. Looks like I may get one, since I was in the market for a cart, anyways.


ok yeah that's the one I was thinking of - couldn't remember the name. but it's the wheels, right? and you mount your climber to it? pretty dang good idea!


----------



## Helicoop (Jan 13, 2019)

Potsieko said:


> Made by a company called Sherpa - I found them on Amazon. Looks like I may get one, since I was in the market for a cart, anyways.


Can you throw the link out there for us Potsieko?


----------



## Potsieko (Jun 16, 2017)

Helicoop said:


> Can you throw the link out there for us Potsieko?


Here you go - sorry I didn't include it originally.

https://www.amazon.com/Sherpa-Summi...935&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=Summitt+Sherpa+cart


----------

